# Doors, Angled Ceilings



## 3Dominoe3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Anyone know if you can get a door that will hug an angled ceiling?


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 12, 2008)

I would imagine any competent garage door shop could fabricate it, but you might have some fun getting the spring rates right if it's a steep slope.

--Bushytails


----------



## Ecam (Nov 14, 2011)

I was able to cut and redrill my 90 degree guides to about 70 degree to follow the slope of my celing.  I adjusted the spring little and opened and closed the door by hand.  My opener has not complained.


----------



## Ecam (Nov 15, 2011)

Measure, cut and drill.  Adjust the hangers.  Still need to finish the drywall on this half of the garage.  Winter project.... 

View attachment DSC_0060.jpg


View attachment DSC_0061.jpg


----------



## havasu (Nov 16, 2011)

When I look at that sloped ceiling, I can only imagine one use. A huge storage area. Add some level 2x10's, a plywood floor, and a bit of drywall, insulation, a flat retracting ladder and a few fluorescent lights, and you would be set!

This was exactly what I did and could not be happier! 

View attachment Garage & Shed Pics (48).jpg


View attachment Garage & Shed Pics (1).jpg


----------



## Ecam (Nov 16, 2011)

One end has just that.  I wanted this side open/vaulted.


----------



## cderalow (Nov 16, 2011)

havasu said:


> When I look at that sloped ceiling, I can only imagine one use. A huge storage area. Add some level 2x10's, a plywood floor, and a bit of drywall, insulation, a flat retracting ladder and a few fluorescent lights, and you would be set!
> 
> This was exactly what I did and could not be happier!



When i see such a low ceiling all I can think is that I'd never be able to work on my minivan!


----------

